# Relatives sponsorship question



## Uktoronto (Mar 28, 2015)

Hello all

Struggling to find information on my question after a lot of googling. And wondered if you could help, please?

I have a great uncle who is a Canadian citizen (moved there over 40 years ago) he is my mum's brother. He hasn't ever sponsored anyone else to move to Canada can he sponsor me? I know a normal uncle can but can't find any info on whether a 'great' uncle can. 

Also I'm married and if the answer is yes can I bring my husband along? Not sure it matters but I'm a ACCA qualified accountant with a degree and he's a web developer without a degree (runs his own company).

Thank you very much


----------



## OldPro (Feb 18, 2015)

Well you are contradicting yourself to begin with. Your 'mum's brother is in fact your uncle, not your great uncle. But in either case, as far as I am aware, neither could sponsor you.
Determine your eligibility – Sponsor your eligible relatives

Given your jobs, I think you would have a chance at residency under the Skilled Workers program however. Six selection factors – Federal skilled workers


----------



## Uktoronto (Mar 28, 2015)

Hey, thanks for the reply. Apologies I meant mum's uncle, typo. Just tried to correct it and I can't now

I just had a look at the first link you posted though and it does say that you can sponsor a niece/nephew (but nothing about great). Or am I miss reading it? It's not very clear.

Thanks for the other info too I'll take a look.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

You have misread the "article". The only way an uncle could possibly sponsor you would be if you were totally alone in the UK and as you have a husband, at least, you wouldn't fall into that category.


----------



## alpha007 (Dec 16, 2014)

Can my cousin (Aunt's son) be considered relative for express entry application ?


----------



## Maverick083 (Feb 4, 2015)

Can this add realative thing add points to your overall score?


----------



## GOFORTH (Apr 7, 2015)

A relative and also a previously acquired (individual person) employer can sponsor you and you alone to come and work and it is easier if you have a job awaiting. Once you are here then you can go through process's to get others sponsored. New laws have been applied to temp workers and if your choosing that avenue, expect rejections!


----------

